# sugar porn!



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

well last night i saw the suggies mating for the first time, it was quite fascinatin until i saw the boys winkle!! dont worry guys, im gunna expose you lot to it too in this thread! its such an odd winkle! mind you, we not a fan of any of um to be honest but this is the strangest one we've seen to date! :lol2: So in 2 nights ive been exposed to chinchilla sex n now sugar porn! 

anyway for the pics.......
















see that red thing that looks like a strawberry lace?? yep you got it, thats his winkle! 








at it again








and the ultimate winkle pic ready......






























































EWWWWWWW!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Eeww is right - it looks like a snake's tongue! Never seen a winkle like that before (and I've seen a few in my time!!!) :lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! I thought men's were bad enough but that is just bizarre!! 

I don't know who's the worst. Him for getting it out in front of an audience or you 2 for taking a picture of it!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Eeww is right - it looks like a snake's tongue! Never seen a winkle like that before (and I've seen a few in my time!!!) :lol2:


 
i dont think he knew what to do with it bless, though with summet like that id use it as lassoo rather than a baby maker! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> OH MY GOD!! I thought men's were bad enough but that is just bizarre!!
> 
> I don't know who's the worst. Him for getting it out in front of an audience or you 2 for taking a picture of it!!


ditta had no part in takin pics of sugar winkles, she wants you to know. i was sat there jaw open half in horror half in amazement. Fascinatin stuff though, wish id not already entered POTM already :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God girls if men had winkles like that Id been joining you 2:lol2:
Its forked:gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

At least its not like a pigs winkle. They look like cork screws :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> God girls if men had winkles like that Id been joining you 2:lol2:
> Its forked:gasp:


i wonder if he can do two of them at the same time? :hmm:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> At least its not like a pigs winkle. They look like cork screws :blush:


ps selina, we found a pile of 8 newborn spiny mice in one viv n 3 in another :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Whales and dolphins are like huge snakes with a mind of their own:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if mine was that big in comparrision to my body i'd never leave the bedroom.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> if mine was that big in comparrision to my body i'd never leave the bedroom.


Why's that? Is it because your head wouldn't fit through the door? That IS where YOUR penis is, isn't it?! :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ps selina, we found a pile of 8 newborn spiny mice in one viv n 3 in another :flrt:


 OMG u are so mean. Mark still says no . He said i can have a APH but no micicles . I want mini balls of spikes tho.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Why's that? Is it because your head wouldn't fit through the door? That IS where YOUR penis is, isn't it?! :whistling2:


i don't keep my penis in the door at all....


----------



## Daniel_123 (Apr 2, 2009)

Its forked because the female has two ermmmm *whispers* viginas (sort of) in which the male, at the same time ejaculates in both so that two eggs are fertilsed. One of the eggs then matures into a joey while the other is stored untill the first joey has been born and matured and left the pouch, then its the second eggs turn.
Only know this though because i just learnt it in my animal course at college other than that i have no idea about marsupials lol Mainly a reptile kind of guy, but please if im wrong someone correct me! :2thumb:
Daniel


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe Meko should post a pic of his winkle! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Daniel_123 said:


> Its forked because the female has two ermmmm *whispers* viginas (sort of) in which the male, at the same time ejaculates in both so that two eggs are fertilsed. One of the eggs then matures into a joey while the other is stored untill the first joey has been born and matured and left the pouch, then its the second eggs turn.
> Only know this though because i just learnt it in my animal course at college other than that i have no idea about marsupials lol Mainly a reptile kind of guy, but please if im wrong someone correct me! :2thumb:
> Daniel


wow i didn't know that!!!! :gasp:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not sure I shall ever eat strawberry bootlaces again! Quite fascinating though :blush:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe Meko should post a pic of his winkle! :lol2:


 

He probably already has in 18+:whistling2:



Fascinating stuff about glider mating habits:2thumb:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> i don't keep my penis in the door at all....


Hilarious you are. Don't give up the day job... :whistling2:

What a lucky lady the female glider is. 2 vaginas!! Bargain! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I'm not sure I shall ever eat strawberry bootlaces again! Quite fascinating though :blush:
> 
> Jo


:roll2: PMSL

Very interesting about the 2 egg thing, thanks!



Shell195 said:


> God girls if men had winkles like that Id been joining you 2:lol2:
> Its forked:gasp:


Cats have backward facing barbs on theirs, so if I was a cat I'd definitely be joining them! Ouch!!! :gasp:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

EWWWW! Cat!!!!! I knew this thread was by you, and it had the word porn in it! WHY DID I LOOKKK!!:devil::devil:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: oh fair play this thread has made me chuckle - ewww at the pics though - well strange


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Daniel_123 said:


> Its forked because the female has two ermmmm *whispers* viginas (sort of) in which the male, at the same time ejaculates in both so that two eggs are fertilsed. One of the eggs then matures into a joey while the other is stored untill the first joey has been born and matured and left the pouch, then its the second eggs turn.
> Only know this though because i just learnt it in my animal course at college other than that i have no idea about marsupials lol Mainly a reptile kind of guy, but please if im wrong someone correct me! :2thumb:
> Daniel


It's a very good theory and a very common one too, unfortunately I don't think college courses are as clued up on marsupials as they are on other more 'common' animals (I have a friend studying at Rodbaston). Although, they did get the fact that females have 2 vaginae. BUT, did you know, when giving birth a THIRD vagina opens up? It's called the median vagina and closes again shortly after birth .

This is a quote from an article I wrote on Sugge breeding. 

_"The Sugar Glider penis is kept in an ‘S’ shaped sheath inside the body when not erect, it is forked at the end which is known as bifurcated. Although only the end is bifurcated, the ‘split’ runs all the way up the length of the penis. Each ‘half’ has its own urethra; *it was thought that this was to ensure that sperm was deposited in each of the lateral vaginae. “However, since macropodids have a single, uncleft penis and yet the sperm still travel up the two lateral vaginae (Tyndale-Biscoe and Rodger, 1978 ) this explanation does not seem to be sufficient.”*_


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

u sicko :Na_Na_Na_Na: thats minging :gasp:

u cant even get stuff like that from ann summers lol

id rather see the pics of the cute little babies when they arrive :2thumb:

il never see a sugar glider in the same way again lol


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: nor me!!! hehehe


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:eek4:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

just noticed ur thread was moved hun i thought i was gona be moved 2 the over 18s lol coz its just so rude :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just noticed ur thread was moved hun i thought i was gona be moved 2 the over 18s lol coz its just so rude :lol2:


yeah i really dont know why they insist on moving my threads cos the other section is still domestics and EXOTICS!!! i never usually go in exotic mammals n neither do a lot of my friends. i really think they need to change the domestics section title if theyre gunna move them all the time 

**goes off to pm a mod**


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

o no thats just wrong :gasp:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah i really dont know why they insist on moving my threads cos the other section is still domestics and EXOTICS!!! i never usually go in exotic mammals n neither do a lot of my friends. i really think they need to change the domestics section title if theyre gunna move them all the time
> 
> **goes off to pm a mod**


i pulled T-Bo about that one when he split the 2.
The exotic mammals was a sub section of domestic and exotics, the exotics are for birds etc as they're not mammals.




so if he's got a forked pecker can he do 2 at once??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

selina20 said:


> At least its not like a pigs winkle. They look like cork screws :blush:


Have you been watching "My life as an animal" by any chance? :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Whales and dolphins are like huge snakes with a mind of their own:whistling2:


I think its a good job 'glider sex is nothing like dolphins at all! only up to 40% of a dolphins sperm actually goes into the female......n you wonder y the sea is salty? .......





glidergirl said:


> It's a very good theory and a very common one too, unfortunately I don't think college courses are as clued up on marsupials as they are on other more 'common' animals *(I have a friend studying at Rodbaston*).


Out of interest then, would you say it isnt a good course if you are looking to learn about the exotics/less common species' ?



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah i really dont know why they insist on moving my threads cos the other section is still domestics and EXOTICS!!! i never usually go in exotic mammals n neither do a lot of my friends. i really think they need to change the domestics section title if theyre gunna move them all the time
> 
> **goes off to pm a mod**


Because those that had exotic mammals just wanted to be different so decided to bug into having their own section?? :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I think its a good job 'glider sex is nothing like dolphins at all! only up to 40% of a dolphins sperm actually goes into the female......n


 
got a lot in common with humans then! 
where does the other 60% go?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> got a lot in common with humans then!
> where does the other 60% go?


Into the sea water, and the average human will consume 1 pint of sea water in their lifetime.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Into the sea water, and the average human will consume 1 pint of sea water in their lifetime.


I thought that was a gross fact until I considered............imagine what the sea would be like at any 18-30 destination :gasp: 

Jo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> i pulled T-Bo about that one when he split the 2.
> The exotic mammals was a sub section of domestic and exotics, the exotics are for birds etc as they're not mammals.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm im sure it used to be called domestics and exotics n now its called other pets and exotics? how longs it been like that? if the exotics is for exotic birds then maybe it should say exotic birds

i know im bein picky but i wanted it in the other section cos more people view it and i dont come in here that often cos i dont feel i need a seperate section to satisfy me :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hmmm im sure it used to be called domestics and exotics n now its called other pets and exotics? how longs it been like that? if the exotics is for exotic birds then maybe it should say exotic birds
> 
> i know im bein picky but i wanted it in the other section cos more people view it and i dont come in here that often cos i dont feel i need a seperate section to satisfy me :lol2:


 Well surely a glider would count under the "other" bit of other pets and exotics!?! I agree that having them as 2 bits separates us too much, I don't wander into mammals as much now as I did when it was all in together!

Jo


----------

